# F10 LED fog light coding



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello 
I got some LED fog lights but i got the fog light error.(though the description said error free:dunno 
Does anyone know what is the code needed to cancel it ?
PreLci F10


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

I know to code the LED fog lights on F30, and i think its the same for F10
FRM (FEM_BODY)== search for NSW_is_LED switch to Aktiv = and also NSW Cold and warm and deactivate them to remove the flickering


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I would code these:

FRM => AUSG_11_NSW_L_IS_LED = aktiv
FRM => AUSG_11_NSW_L_KALT_UEBERW_AKTIV = nicht_aktiv
FRM => AUSG_11_NSW_L_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV = nicht_aktiv

FRM => AUSG_12_NSW_R_IS_LED = aktiv
FRM => AUSG_12_NSW_R_KALT_UEBERW_AKTIV = nicht_aktiv
FRM => AUSG_12_NSW_R_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV = nicht_aktiv


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you very much Mwahab and Shawn 
did the codes and the error gone.

We live to error another day


----------



## deusexe (Aug 29, 2017)

After updating the FEM_BODY module by an authorized service, strange things started to happen. When I picked up the car, I was surprised that they had coded the LEDs (front fog and brake lights), because there were no errors on the board. Only when I turned them on, there was a message about the failure of the fog lights (the brakes are ok), after checking the codes, almost everything was coded, except, I do not remember which one was checking hot or cold, but I coded the missing and unfortunately the error remained, even after deleting the ISTA


----------

